# rats and mice in outside shed



## tegrey2008 (Apr 25, 2010)

im breeding my own rats and mice in my utility room at the mo but i have a 8ft by 6ft metal shed that i want to put them in and was wondering if they would be ok just to put straight in there in this weather as my utility room is about 18degrees if not any advice as i can really insulate the shed very well because of the design.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Should be fine, just put extra bedding in for extra warmth, mine are in my shed and its around the same temp , I just use paper and straw to give them a bit of extra insulation, and they are fine.


----------



## tegrey2008 (Apr 25, 2010)

its gonna be colder in the shed so worried about going from the utility room 18degrees to the shed where it will be colder i know they will huddle together and i will put extra bedding just didnt know if the temp difference would be to much of a shock for them.


----------



## tegrey2008 (Apr 25, 2010)

anyone else?


----------



## tegrey2008 (Apr 25, 2010)

bump:whistling2:


----------



## antony1986 (Oct 5, 2011)

They will be perfectly fine. They are able to suvive and breeed in any condition. Just put somthing under them and a sheet over them


----------



## SAF (Feb 3, 2013)

*Mice in the Shed*

If its any help, I've had mine in the shed all winter and its hardly the best insulated of all the sheds out there. I provide shredded newspapers and a cardboard boxes from food packaging and parcels etc. 

As long as they have enough food and water you wouldn't even notice the difference.

The only thing i have noted is that they do tend to slow down on the breeding, however this isn't such a bad thing because win the summer they're at it non stop.


----------



## NickF (Apr 24, 2012)

Should be fine. Provide extra bedding and be a little more vigilant though. 

And make sure they don't get damp!


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

Is it really really really worth breeding your own mice if i produced alot of baby corns lets say would it be worth it for the pinkies the only issue i have is the "smell" i have 4 gerbils 1 hamster and tons of reptiles in ma bedroom but will it smell more than that ? (more than tons of snake poop) and would you keep them in racks or cage or vivs?


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

i used to have my rats in the house but had to move so they went into a shed in the middle of winter and i lost about 20 of my young ones because there was a gap that i hadn't noticed that was letting draft in but since covering the gaps they have all been fine and breeding has continued at the same rate and they have been in the shed over a year now :2thumb:


----------



## Spideypidey (Jan 23, 2014)

Re. bedding/substrate. A method I use for my hamsters in the colder months is to change to Finacard shredded cardboard bedding. It's warmer and I've never had a problem with hibernation since I started using it. Similar in size to wood shavings. But beware if you buy a bale because you get a lot of it. I would recommend buying the sample pack to start with for £5.00p inc. p&p.
Cardboard Animal Bedding, Paper Horse Bedding, Nesting Material : Finacard

In addition, shredded paper nesting is recommended which is also warmer. You get some of that in the sample pack above. Probably the cheapest way is to hand shred some toilet tissue.


----------

